# Channel cats



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Taking my 5 y.o out after some channels friday night. What in your opinion is the best bait for numbers of fish. When i cat im fishing oversized baits for big fish we are not concerned about size tomorrow night he just wants to have a bunch of good action.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fresh shad. Or plain old night crawlers is a close second. For fishing with kids where any fish will be fun you cant beat worms.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree on the worms i took him out and let him catch a bunch of chubs the other night that we will use for cut bait. I think we will stop at the creek before we go tomorrow and get some live ones to use as well. We will be jugging as well


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've always done good for channels on plain old chicken livers.
sherman


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Best of luck. Put out your 4 poles and have a blast. Let us know how it goes, I love hearing about little ones that are having fun fishing!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sherman i know good ol livers work good but mannn i hate the mess ill deffinately post up results. We will probably go throw out minnow traps tonight and see what else we can conjur up for some live bait


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I always had good luck using shrimp.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

shrimp or chicken gizzards. The gizzards are tough and the panfish can't destroy them like livers or worms. For big cats, you can't beat live bait.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Taking my 5 y.o out after some channels friday night. What in your opinion is the best bait for numbers of fish. When i cat im fishing oversized baits for big fish we are not concerned about size tomorrow night he just wants to have a bunch of good action.


I fish the Scioto a lot and I usually start with a Gulp 5 inch jerk shad on a 1/8 ounce jig head bouncing it through the current and the channel cats have been hammering it. Over Saturday and Sunday i caught close to 20 cats on that bait. Best of all no mess.


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

When I go for channel cats I catch a couple blue gill chop them up and use them for bait it never fails!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Cutbait is always my go to bait. Bluegill, small white bass, small drum, shad, suckers, creek chubs, etc. Cut into strips or 1"x1" chunks. My favorite part to use are the heads. They just always seems to work the best. I usually put out a pole with cut bait and a pole with live bait and let them choose what they want.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Over the years I've had 1 rod no more than 10-12 feet from shore and the other just chucked as far as I can. Alternate cutbait/livebait with both rods. You cannot go e wrong with a 2-3"gill on a circle hook though...and yes the head is the best when going cutbait.

Don


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Hard salami


----------

